# More than One Throttle on a GWire Layout?



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it possible to use more than one throttle (e.g., 2 NCE GWire Procabs or an NCE GWire ProCab and an Airwire T5000) set to the same channel to operate locomotives or consists with GWire receivers set to the same channel at the same time? Or is it one throttle for all locos set to particular channel? I know that with an NCE DCC system under track power, you can pick up any procab, wireless or not, and operate any train at any time, so long as each procab has its own address. I was wondering if you could do the same thing with the GWire system.

I hope this question makes sense. 

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

With air wire it's 1 channel per controller. The T5000 does have the ability to turn down (or up) it's transmit power allowing more than one to be used on the same channel on the layout. Only problem is when they get close, then they don't get along. 
Terry


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

2.4GHZ. No frequencies, no channels, no problems. Sorry. Had to do it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

retort removed and mod alert sent.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nip this in the bud, gentlemen. If there's a post you feel out of line, I remind you--once again--to simply use the "alert" button to let us know about it. We'll take whatever action we deem appropriate. 

(mod hat off) 

So long as the Airwire and/or NCE throttles are set on different frequencies, you will have no troubles. That's how my dad operates his railroad; his locos are all DCC address 3, but the Airwire receivers are set to different frequencies. He selects the frequency via the transmitter for the loco he wishes to control. I was out there last month, and we had three Airwire and one NCE G-wire throttle all running at the same time. As Terry states, the new T-5000 throttle has an adjustable power output. It's "low" setting is VERY short range; on the order of 5 - 10 feet at most. At that low setting, you can use two transmitters in close proximity to one another without too much worry. 

Later, 

K


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info! 

Rod


----------

